# Contributing to macosx.com



## icemanjc (Apr 7, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, if you were to contribute to macosx.com; what besides an email address would you get? I see user titles that say supporter and so forth, but what else is offered?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 7, 2010)

http://macosx.com/info/contribute/index.html


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2010)

I was under the impression that you get an email address if you are a volunteer tech for the site. Offering email services to the general public was stopped several years ago.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 3, 2010)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> http://macosx.com/info/contribute/index.html



Still says I am not allowed to contribute.  This site as been abandoned by it's owner! Even the networking forum questions are not being answered right anymore. This is my last time to this site and now understand why the US Government forbids this site now.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 3, 2010)

Quit being such a drama queen. I have checked your permissions and everything seems in order. There was a problem some time back and Scott did fix it. That you seem to continue to have trouble escapes reason. 



Satcomer said:


> now understand why the US Government forbids this site now.



And what is that suppose to mean? Since when?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm experiencing the same thing (although I don't know exactly what he's experiencing).

I visit the link for making an online contribution, and it asks me to log in. I log in. It says, "thanks for logging in, eldiabloconcaca!" then redirects back to the login screen again... One, vicious cycle!

The only other option is to mail a payment.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay - Last time I went there it was working fine. I'll alert Scott.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2010)

The last tests shows that the contribution link has been fixed. Yippee !


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> And what is that suppose to mean? Since when?



That was a fact I posted when I was getting the feeling of having the run around on my account after Scott supposedly "fixed" the link.  Until your last private message did the "fix" work. However even after contributing i am still see Adds in the forums. 

Beside the US government started blocking this ( on government computers) site in 2006.  I have the feeling because it has to do with either no www in the link or because people from overseas all visit this site. I don't really know why they block this site on there computers in the US government.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe it's the Google Ads that they are blocking. At my work, they block a lot of sites, especially those that have facebook and twitter ads. 

We're working on the ads.


----------

